# 2022 Burley Creek Nursery  Vintage bicycle swap meet



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Jan 30, 2022)

Vintage bicycle swap meet  at a really cool venue.March 26th. Friday camping,  9 to 6 Saturday,  15 dollar spaces..
12990 Bethel Burley road S.E
Port Orchard, WA  98367

View attachment 1561010


----------



## JRE (Jan 30, 2022)

Going to try and make it up and bring some parts and bike


----------



## St.Peter (Feb 4, 2022)

Can't wait


----------



## jrapoza (Feb 9, 2022)

It would be great to see some of the finds up north..


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Feb 23, 2022)

ONLY A FEW WEEKS TO GO! GET THOSE PARTS ,BIKES AND CASH READY TO GO....TAKE IT FROM STIFFIS CORPUS.."IT'S GOING TO BE FLATOUT COOL!"


----------



## JRE (Mar 5, 2022)

On the look out for some Shelby parts if you're planning on bringing any pre war Shelby parts let me know what you have.


----------

